# Storage for all Chloe's grooming stuff?



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Okay I have ton's of stuff for Chloe. Bows, sweaters, bands, puppy wipes, etc. I have so much stuff I've run out of ideas for where to keep it all.







Where does everyone else keep all there grooming furbaby stuff?









Thanks!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I keep mine in one of those rubbermaid three drawer rolling cart things...most is in that...the rest is in the bathroom, under the cabinet.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

We have Caesar's stuff under the bathroom and kitchen cabinets, in the linen closet, on a couple little shelves.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

yeah i have a rubbermaid container for shampoos and towels... My other grooming things... are just sitting on my grooming table! haha... I really need something to put all that in too... good idea..


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

In the midst of a move, here is some of the grooming stuff. I keep a lot in the drawers, but also have the shelves full. I have a set of black plastic shelves usually (not shown in that picture). I also have a cabinet full in the dog bathroom. 

Get the drawers!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JMM_@Dec 8 2004, 09:50 PM
> *In the midst of movie, here is some of the grooming stuff. I keep a lot in the drawers, but also have the shelves full. I have a set of black plastic shelves usually (not shown in that picture). I also have a cabinet full in the dog bathroom.
> 
> Get the drawers!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=21504*


[/QUOTE]

Wow... what a nice set-up you have there!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I looked at the shelves and doing it like that, and decided I liked the drawers better. I am out of room though. I put wee pads in the top drawer and treats on the very top. I really either need to get another set or retire the one I have to the kids' rooms and get one of the bigger/wider ones. I never DREAMED I would fill this one up! I bought it before I even brought him home.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

We keep wee wee pads stocked on two shelves in the linen closet for upstairs and a white rolling cart in the laundry room downstairs. All of the dog towels/blankets are in those two places as well. 

LOL I bought a van for the dogs just to set their crates up comfortably!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

ROTFL Well, I have choice of the dog bathroom or the real dog tub at work. I'm lazy and use the spray attachment in the dog bathroom at home and bend over the tub. It is just a regular bathroom upstairs that gets very little use other than bathing dogs. When we move again, I am going to put in a small dog tub at home for convenience.

Here is the dogs' van. There is one seat in the back, small dog crates by the driver's side sliding door, one medium and one large crate in the back.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

We have a cat bathroom with the litter boxes in it that nobody uses.








People think I am nuts that we have a 2 bathroom house (well, 1.5)-and we don't use the second bathroom! It is VERY tiny...and once the cat boxes are in there...there is no more room-so that is THEIR bathroom...still serving the same purpose







Just for them, not us...


----------



## Quincymom (Oct 17, 2004)

I do have a bedroom and bathroom just for the dogs! The 1/2 bathrooom downstairs is the dogs potty, and they have their own bedroom/grooming room/toy room upstairs. They allowed me to put my desk in there, though.
I have a grooming table and set of shelves and drawers for their supplies, but I was thinking about buying a babies changing table/hutch combo someday instead. I thought it would look more like furniture-the room looks a little messy with supplies everywhere. I have seen these changing table towers with one side elevated that I could put the hair dryer on. I am hoping for next Christmas, maybe?

http://www.bcfdirect.com/IWStoreBCF.proces...oduct_Id=354291

What do you guys think?
Quincymom


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Quincymom_@Dec 9 2004, 09:45 AM
> *I do have a bedroom and bathroom just for the dogs! The 1/2 bathrooom downstairs is the dogs potty, and they have their own bedroom/grooming room/toy room upstairs. They allowed me to put my desk in there, though.
> I have a grooming table and set of shelves and drawers for their supplies, but I was thinking about buying a babies changing table/hutch combo someday instead. I thought it would look more like furniture-the room looks a little messy with supplies everywhere.  I have seen these changing table towers with one side elevated that I could put the hair dryer on. I am hoping for next Christmas, maybe?
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Very nice!

Right now I'm very lucky to have a huge bathroom counter in my apartment. The counter is probably 8 feet long and the sink is on one end. That leaves about 5 feet for Lexi and all of her grooming supplies.

I might have to move in Feb/March (lease is up end of Feb) and none of the apartments I've looked at have the big counters. I would probably have to get a table then. I can't afford an actual grooming table but my boss got a nice table at Sam's (small rectangle table) for $20. It is the size of the grooming tables. Not as tall though, but that is ok.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JMM_@Dec 8 2004, 08:56 PM
> *LOL I bought a van for the dogs just to set their crates up comfortably!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=21507*


[/QUOTE]

Right now I have a 2 door Caviler and when we travel I have to set Lexi's crate up in the back seat. I've decided that my next car is going to be a small 4 door SUV. That way it will be a lot easier to set her crate up. Plus I love SUVs.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i groom parker on my lap, i dont have room for a table in my little house...me and the hubby have too much junk. i keep his brush and comb in my nightstand drawer b/c sometimes i brush him before bed. his shampoo stays in the bathroom cabinet.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Quincymom_@Dec 9 2004, 10:45 AM
> *I do have a bedroom and bathroom just for the dogs! The 1/2 bathrooom downstairs is the dogs potty, and they have their own bedroom/grooming room/toy room upstairs. They allowed me to put my desk in there, though.
> I have a grooming table and set of shelves and drawers for their supplies, but I was thinking about buying a babies changing table/hutch combo someday instead. I thought it would look more like furniture-the room looks a little messy with supplies everywhere.  I have seen these changing table towers with one side elevated that I could put the hair dryer on. I am hoping for next Christmas, maybe?
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


I love it!!!!!! That is really nice for that price!!!!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Dec 9 2004, 10:57 AM
> *i groom parker on my lap, i dont have room for a table in my little house...me and the hubby have too much junk.  i keep his brush and comb in my nightstand drawer b/c sometimes i brush him before bed.  his shampoo stays in the bathroom cabinet.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=21580*


[/QUOTE]

LOL-I don't have room for a grooming table either...I groom Brinkley in my lap while sitting in the bathroom floor.








Works for us....


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Wow thanks for all the suggestions! I really like the hutch and what a great price. Thanks again!


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

Here's Tuffy's setup.. It was originally my husband's towel rack (in his bathroom) but it's now become Tuffy's closet and storage and the bathroom is now Tuffy's bathroom! :lol: At first my husband was bummed about losing his bathroom, but now he thinks it is great that Tuffy has his own "room"


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

JMM... no wonder your baby is groomed sooo nice! Look how organized you are! 
Mystify79.. u too!

I will be more organized when i have my own place!


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

mystify that looks awesome! i asked cynthia for the outward bound wide mouth open bag or whatever its called to put all of the dogs grooming stuff in. my mom doesnt like their stuff displayed(unless its ellies pic







).


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

I have all Puddles stuff in rubbermaid trays on top shelf in one of the closets. Didn't take him long to know where the greenies are.









_JMM, do you happen to love in the Charlotte,NC area ?? Your setup is wonderful and I need a great groomer._


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

Well Sunny dosnt have his own room or bathroom but its pretty safe to say it has taken over mine, you all were talking about rubbermaid containers and now i feel kinda stupid becuase i have sunnys stuff laying around but i have a big set a rubbermaid draws sitting empty in my closet gotta move his stuffinto those


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

thats a great set up mystify!....i see u have some freeze dried chicken treat...parker loves those


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

WOW Mystify! Look at all the petsilk products!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Puddles Mom_@Dec 9 2004, 07:27 PM
> *I have all Puddles stuff in rubbermaid trays on top shelf in one of the closets.  Didn't take him long to know where the greenies are.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


LOL Sorry, no I don't. I'm in Northern VA. A few people have threatened to buy me a plane ticket to come groom their whole crew. I do grooming for a couple of clients on the side besides my own dogs. 

You can make your own grooming table. Home Depot or a place like that will cut the wood to the size you want. Glue on a rubber mat. Buy folding table legs and attach them!


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Dec 9 2004, 07:54 PM
> *thats a great set up mystify!....i see u have some freeze dried chicken treat...parker loves those
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=21787*


[/QUOTE]
Tuffy loves them too! 



> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Dec 9 2004, 08:28 PM
> *WOW Mystify!  Look at all the petsilk products!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=21792*


[/QUOTE]
I have to admit, I'm a product junkie and because of that Tuffy is too! :lol:


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Dec 9 2004, 06:03 PM
> *mystify that looks awesome!  i asked cynthia for the outward bound wide mouth open bag or whatever its called to put all of the dogs grooming stuff in.  my mom doesnt like their stuff displayed(unless its ellies pic
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I'm thinking of getting that bag. I've been hoping to see it at a pet store because I would like to see it before buying it.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JMM_@Dec 9 2004, 08:56 PM
> *You can make your own grooming table. Home Depot or a place like that will cut the wood to the size you want. Glue on a rubber mat. Buy folding table legs and attach them!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=21797*


[/QUOTE]


What a great idea!







Where are folding table legs? At Home Depot too?!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn+Dec 10 2004, 11:22 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What a great idea!







Where are folding table legs? At Home Depot too?!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=21874
[/B][/QUOTE]


Yep...Home Depot or Lowes...


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom+Dec 10 2004, 09:23 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm thinking of getting that bag. I've been hoping to see it at a pet store because I would like to see it before buying it.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=21844
[/B][/QUOTE]

I use that bag for travel and agility gear. It is nice, but I can't imagine trying to use it at home for grooming gear. Waaaay back when, I used a plastic carry box for at home and that was nice.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JMM+Dec 10 2004, 11:15 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

I use that bag for travel and agility gear. It is nice, but I can't imagine trying to use it at home for grooming gear. Waaaay back when, I used a plastic carry box for at home and that was nice.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=21882
[/B][/QUOTE]

Right now I use a big shower caddy to hold everything but for some reason the bottles never stay upright in it.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom+Dec 10 2004, 12:26 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right now I use a big shower caddy to hold everything but for some reason the bottles never stay upright in it.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=21885
[/B][/QUOTE]

Then you may not like the bag. The pockets on the sides are okay for holding bottles, but if you move it at all they tend to fall into the middle of the bag.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JMM+Dec 10 2004, 06:28 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

Right now I use a big shower caddy to hold everything but for some reason the bottles never stay upright in it.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=21885
*[/QUOTE]

Then you may not like the bag. The pockets on the sides are okay for holding bottles, but if you move it at all they tend to fall into the middle of the bag.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=22020
[/B][/QUOTE]

I'm thinking of getting a cart with drawers like you have. I have only looked at one place though.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Dec 13 2004, 09:11 AM
> *I'm thinking of getting a cart with drawers like you have.  I have only looked at one place though.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=22575*


[/QUOTE]

I've seen the drawer carts with wheels at Linens & Things and Bed, Bath & Beyond and they are pretty reasonable too.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Dec 9 2004, 10:54 AM
> *[
> I can't afford an actual grooming table but my boss got a nice table at Sam's (small rectangle table) for $20.  It is the size of the grooming tables.  Not as tall though, but that is ok.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=21577*


[/QUOTE]

Lexi's mom, have you checked Petedge for a grooming table? I got mine there a couple of years ago and it wasn't that expensive:

http://www.petedge.com/shopping/product/de...uctID=2608&AS=1

I'm with Quincy's mom, though. Since mine stays set up all the time, I'm keeping my eyes open for a good used changing table. That way, I can just set up my grooming table when I clip Lady. It would look a little better.

It is amazing how much stuff you need for one little dog, isn't it? I'd love to have one of those armoires for her clothes......


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mystify79+Dec 13 2004, 11:34 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've seen the drawer carts with wheels at Linens & Things and Bed, Bath & Beyond and they are pretty reasonable too.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=22645
[/B][/QUOTE]
Walmart has them too


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom+Dec 13 2004, 11:36 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lexi's mom, have you checked Petedge for a grooming table? I got mine there a couple of years ago and it wasn't that expensive:

http://www.petedge.com/shopping/product/de...uctID=2608&AS=1

I'm with Quincy's mom, though. Since mine stays set up all the time, I'm keeping my eyes open for a good used changing table. That way, I can just set up my grooming table when I clip Lady. It would look a little better.

It is amazing how much stuff you need for one little dog, isn't it? I'd love to have one of those armoires for her clothes......
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=22647
[/B][/QUOTE]

Those aren't bad prices! All of the tables I saw before were around $100


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JMM_@Dec 8 2004, 09:50 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Since you can't go to Charlotte (and stop in Raleigh on the way!), how about sharing some of your famous grooming tutorials with the SM people?

Warning: I saw them and spent a lot of $$$$$ on grooming stuff after that!


----------

